# Nettles props



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I also had a very good experience with Nettle props. Good people and customer service.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

CPurvis said:


> I also had a very good experience with Nettle props. Good people and customer service.


Same here


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I also had a good experience buying n repairing propellers.


----------

